# Daytona Beach Tornado Warning



## Jody Hawk (Jul 25, 2009)

We were in Daytona Beach this week on vacation. Yesterday evening they had a tornado warning along with heavy rain and lightning. Got this pic of lightning hitting the water.


----------



## marknga (Jul 25, 2009)

Too cool... lightning and the beach isn't a good mix though.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jul 25, 2009)

Great picture Jody!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Beach*

Man, great pic!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 25, 2009)

very neat pic Jody..


----------



## Hoss (Jul 25, 2009)

Fine capture there, Jody.  Scary if you're out on the water.

Hoss


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 25, 2009)

Great capture of the lightning sorry about the bad weather on your vacation.But I know you had fun


----------



## danmc (Jul 25, 2009)

wow Jody.  Great timing on that.  I've tried in the past but never could hit one.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 26, 2009)

Great shot - I was just down the road in Titusville this week and couldn't catch a bolt out of about 40 snaps!  Good capture!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 27, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> Great shot - I was just down the road in Titusville this week and couldn't catch a bolt out of about 40 snaps!  Good capture!



We were in Titusville Thursday night eating at Dixie Crossroads.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 27, 2009)

very cool capture jody!


----------



## marknga (Jul 27, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> We were in Titusville Thursday night eating at Dixie Crossroads.



Rock Shrimp at Dixie Crossroads!

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Freddy (Jul 27, 2009)

What a Shot.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 27, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> We were in Titusville Thursday night eating at Dixie Crossroads.





marknga said:


> Rock Shrimp at Dixie Crossroads!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm




We end up there every trip.  Inlaws live about three miles from there.  Fantastic seafood!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 27, 2009)

That is an awesome pic!!!


----------



## mr4shootin (Jul 28, 2009)

marknga said:


> Rock Shrimp at Dixie Crossroads!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Been there and done that.


----------

